# the candle factory



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I was doing some work for a friend today. She mentioned that she used to work in a candle factory, which I thought sounded interesting. I asked her how she liked it. She said she got laid off because she didn't want to work wick ends. I fell for it hook, line, and sinker and we had a good laugh so I thought I'd share it.


----------

